# Ron Deisher's Birds



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone owns Ron Deisher's Sure Bet's family or the Silver Boy's Family? If you do, have the birds done any good towards you like winning some races?

http://www.deisherspdqracinglofts.com/


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I see that he have a lot of birds that are off ganus. I think he sells more then he flys. I do not see any race records from his birds. Even though you bought birds from a good name bird/pedigree, it doesn't mean they will do well. The results tells all, and I have yet to see his results. Gooduck with them birds.


----------



## Texas Satinettes (Jun 7, 2012)

*Deisher birds*

My dads foundation bird is a Deisher! That bird got 1st out of 5000 birds! Now as fr as family goes, i don't know wat family he is.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ron's birds have did well for people all over.He had to cut back on his racing activity because of health problems.Look at Southtown Racer's page on the link below.He can fill you in on Deisher birds.
http://southtownracers.blogspot.com/?zx=fa799fc2abefb6d2


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow he has great birds


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ron fly's with small club I know as I am member of it. The race records aren't always sent in as they just broke away from combine this year. But yes southtown racer has good mix of deisher bird's. He has given away many birds and if you look a lot of flyer's have birds's off of his with good race records.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron is such a nice guy. I hope that some day I'll get to meet him in person!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ron is such a nice guy. I hope that some day I'll get to meet him in person!


I'm exactly the same way! I love emailing him!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

yang_fla0vr said:


> I was wondering if anyone owns Ron Deisher's Sure Bet's family or the Silver Boy's Family? If you do, have the birds done any good towards you like winning some races?
> 
> http://www.deisherspdqracinglofts.com/


 Back in 2002 I started out with a son and a daughter of Silver Boy, when he was mated to Favorite, which was his own daughter. In addition to these, I also had a son and daughter from Silver Boy's brother, the Super Crack Champion known as Vos 77 as well as other great example's of Ludo's famous family of pigeons. And as anyone who knows Ludo Claessen, they are some of the best racing pigeons in the world ! 

Unfortunately, Ludo retired from pigeon racing, and so there are none being produced anywhere in the world. And so Mike Ganus didn't have any Ludo hens to mate Silver Boy to, as by the time you acquired off spring from Silver Boy, the only thing Mike could do was to cross his Ludo pigeon with something other then a Ludo. The public auction by way of PiPa, had come into being, and so Mike could no longer purchase a Ludo on the cheap. They were selling for upwards of 100,000 EURO + each, and broke all previous sales records. The greatest Ludo's in the world, now reside in the lofts of Chinese millionaires. 

As for myself, I saw what was about to happen, so I purchased three Ludo Claessen pigeons directly from Ludo himself. Ludo's colony had advanced since he produced Silver Boy in the early 1990's. In order to accomplish this, I had to sell most of my Ganus bird's in favor of bird's produced by the master, Ludo Claessen himself. 

The genetics are there in the bird's you now have, the question is, how many generations will it require to bring those bird's into a consistent family line. Since you started with crosses, I suspect there will be a variety of bird styles produced. Years of testing and careful breeding, you may be able to build a line around the winners you manage to produce.

Ludo Claessen referred to me as a "Claessen Fanatic", and so true to my label, I would prefer to start my foundations with "Pure" Claessen pigeons, as there is really nothing equal to an original Claessen, then another Claessen. But, at least with Ron Deisher's Ludo crosses, you are closer to this famous family of pigeons then most folks will ever be.


----------



## Texas Satinettes (Jun 7, 2012)

*Deisher birds*

My dads foundation bird is a Deisherand he is All black!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

yang_fla0vr said:


> I was wondering if anyone owns Ron Deisher's Sure Bet's family or the Silver Boy's Family? If you do, have the birds done any good towards you like winning some races?
> 
> http://www.deisherspdqracinglofts.com/



Ron is one super super nice guy!! He is always willing to lend a helping hand. Some of the best birds in my loft are Deisher birds. I had great success with them last year. One of my best flying YBs from last year is a Sure Bet/Black widow cross. PM me if you have any questions at all.


----------

